# ADVANCED DRESSAGE MOVEMENTS- WITH NO REINS!!



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

This fella has taught his horse to perform advanced Dressage movemnets-with no reins........ and i repeat NO REINS!! Amazing!! Since 1980 he has been doing this, training this unbelievable thing!! I have saved some pictures for your veiwing..... and comments :lol: 

BEFORE FLYING CHANGE:










FLYING CHANGE:










AFTER FLYING CHANGE:










PIAFFE










JUMPING 1.20- WITH NO REINS!!










THE END OF THE WORK OUT











Please comment!!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

that's increatable!!!


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Thats amazing! :shock: 
I wonder how long that took? He must be a really good trainer!


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks, i know he is a really good trainer!! From what i can gather he learnt off his father to ride with no reins. Quite Frankly i think it should be a Olympic sport!! Not very many people can do what he is doing, fair enough they could ride with no reins in a round yard or sumthing but not perform the highest movements in dressage, and jump 1.20m AMAZING!!

Those two have a special bond!!


----------



## Babyrowz (Mar 16, 2007)

never seen anything like it before.its amazing.the horse and rider must trust each other a lot.


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

WOW!! That is AMAZING!!

Do you know if there is any videos of him doing that?


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Holy Dooley!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 

Thats soooooooo cool!!!!


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

No sorry i don't have any video's, i was just surfing the net and i found it.  I reckon it is truely amazing!!!


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

this makes me happy when someone that does dressage can do it without putting 2 bits in their horses mouth and without making them flex so much at their poll. 

GREAT JOB!!! I commend him on being kind to his horse while still riding in a manner he enjoys!!!


----------



## equinelove (Apr 24, 2007)

wow! That is truely amazing. They ride so beautifully together. I hope he passes this down to generations to come.


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

I do too equine love!! As i said it should be an olympic sport!! 
I have tried it....... its really hard, i can't even get nutty to walk in a straight line, or side pass!!  It makes you relize there are really good horse trainers out there!! More than the bad ones... :?


----------



## Willow (Aug 27, 2007)

I found this on youtube a while ago... awesome, eh?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcXcbXA9oVk


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

I watched it, WOW. Thats something!! Truely amazing!


----------



## equinelove (Apr 24, 2007)

Haha, if I tried that with my horse, I would probably slip off right away.
Thats amazong though.


----------



## devinn (Jul 10, 2007)

wow i've never seen anything that complicated without reins before. 
amazing :shock:


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

You must have one heck of an balance!!!  Never been fallen off???


----------



## 3days3ways (Feb 23, 2007)

omg i want one lol


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

that is just truly amazing. I want to get a bitless bridle, or go bitless with my mare. and who knows from there. Didn't you notice how much happier the horses seemed without a bit in their mouth? that is really inspirational


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

appy lover, I have a bitless. It works just fine, but I don't think there is anything wrong with a bit, it all depends on how yo use it. you can be really cruel with a bitless too. I switch back and forth to keep things interesting and not boring for my mare. My biggest problem (and I agree with you here appy) is that dressage seems to be a little cruel for the horses mouth,, NOT to say that every dressage horse is tormented with those bits, but I would say that a lot of them aren't happy with that much metal in their mouth. I'm glad that that guy in the beginning of this post can do dressage with no bridle, because its nice to tell some people that swear by bits (esp in dressage) that it can be done with nothing on their face or in their mouth.


----------

